# how do i close my account



## Big boy (7 Dec 2012)

Hi all i want to close this account down but dont know how to do it, anyone??


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2012)

PM Admin


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Dec 2012)

But don't hold your breath.

From the 'terms and rules':

When you register for a user account you accept that any information you post publicly will remain in our database and a matter of public record even if you later decide to leave or close your user account. On leaving you may request that we depersonalise your account and remove any private information from both your account and our site, but we will not delete/remove your account or the content you have posted on our site.


----------



## Shaun (9 Dec 2012)

Big boy said:


> Hi all i want to close this account down but dont know how to do it, anyone??


 
I've closed the account for you. If you want to re-open it in the future, just use the site contact form to let me know and I'll sort it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

